# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Yelaran Inlet _ Settlement Map

## Misjay Maps

Hey everyone... 
I have had a play at another settlement map this month ...with living areas tucked into different corners all over the place... 
The lines criss-crossing the map are ziplines ...



it is actually an expansion of the area around a battle-map I created last month. 
... Except that I made the battlemap area on the settlement map twice the area/size as originally drawn.

----------


## Andarr

I really like the style of this maps. Good job Misjay. Especially the colors.

----------


## Arimel

I love the colors here and the way you have shown the height differences. The only possible critique I could make is around the bridges between the islands. The black outline to them blends in very well with the very shadowy sections between the islands and, before I looked much closer at them and saw the color difference, they looked slightly weird. That really is a minor critique though and takes little away from the other amazing qualities of the map.

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice map! I like the colour  palette and sense of height.

----------


## Kellerica

Lovely map! I like how clear the height differences are. The clouds in particular are a really nice touch.

----------


## Mimine

ZIPLINES OMG I just want to try them! We have one in Montreal, but it's so tiny and the landscape isn't even a landscape ._. Nice work!

----------


## ThomasR

This is such a great map ! The vivid colors with the top notch elevation work, you're really killing it !

----------


## Misjay Maps

Thanks everyone. I am looking forward to experimenting more.. 
i wish this one was a real place though... so i could play on the ziplines :-)

----------


## Misjay Maps

> I love the colors here and the way you have shown the height differences. The only possible critique I could make is around the bridges between the islands. The black outline to them blends in very well with the very shadowy sections between the islands and, before I looked much closer at them and saw the color difference, they looked slightly weird. That really is a minor critique though and takes little away from the other amazing qualities of the map.


mmmm. I see what you mean I think. The heavier lines on the cliff in the shadow areas look like they are attached to the side of the bridges. thanks for spotting :-)

----------

